# Baby House sparrow found need help



## loadsofpets72 (Apr 8, 2010)

I hand feed lots of parrots but someone just bought me a fully feathered baby house sparrow that was found. I know they should'nt have touched it but whats done is done. Does any one now what to do with it.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Call a wildlife centre they should take it and feed it and release it when old enough.


----------



## loadsofpets72 (Apr 8, 2010)

it died in the night i should of but i live in oman i don't think they have any.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

im so sorry to hear that. R.I.P litle fella


----------

